
Russia gov report Snowden Greenwald are CIA frauds pt1 - swombat
http://homment.com/3K3xdsYD7a
======
swombat
I'm unclear on the quality of the source, but this tweet announcing it was
retweeted by Glenn Greenwald:
[https://twitter.com/therealroseanne/status/67637437306689126...](https://twitter.com/therealroseanne/status/676374373066891264)

